# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  China-Hellenic Lines και ελληνικά ακτοπλοϊκά στην Κίνα

## Ellinis

Στο θέμα του "μεταναστευτικού" υπερωκεάνειου HELLENIC PRINCE, είχαμε αναφέρει οτι ανήκε στη China-Hellenic Lines του Εμμανουήλ Π. Γιαννουλάτου, ενός Κεφαλονίτη που είχε αναπτύξει επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα στη Σαγκάη ενώ ήταν και ο Έλληνας πρόξενος εκεί.

Είχαμε αναφέρει επίσης οτι 



> H China-Hellenic Lines είχε προπολεμικά και μεταπολεμικά αποκτήσει αρκετά φορτηγά, αρκετά από τα οποία είχαν ως πρώτο συνθετικό στο όνομα τους τη λέξη Hellenic.
> Eίχε αγοράσει και ένα ποστάλι το 1939, το HELLENIC SKIPPER αλλά κάηκε καθ'οδόν για την Κίνα, όπου ο ιδιοκτήτης του έκανε business.


Το HELLENIC SKIPPER είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1895 στα ναυπηγεία William Cramp & Co της Φιλαδέλφειας με το όνομα CURACAO. Είχε διαστάσεις 73,5 Χ 11,6 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 1.548 κόρων . Αρχικά ανήκε στη Red "D" Line (Atlantic & Caribbean Steam Navigation Co) και ταξίδευε από την Νεα Υόρκη προς την Καραϊβική και λιμάνια σε Κολομβία και Βενεζουέλα.
Το πλοίο σύντομα πουλήθηκε στη Pacific Coast Steamship Co. και με το ίδιο όνομα συνέχισε να ταξιδεύει από το Σαν Φραντζίσκο προς το Μεξικό αλλά και προς την Αλάσκα.
Στις 21 Ιουνίου 1913 το CURACAO ναυάγησε στο Warm Chuck, Prince of Wales Island και βυθίστηκε σε βάθος 28 μέτρων. Ενάμιση χρόνο αργότερα το ναυάγιο ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε.

Hellenic Skipper as CURACAO.jpg
πηγή με περιγραφή της ανέλκυσης του

Το 1940 πουλήθηκε στη China-Hellenic Lines και μετονομάστηκε HELLENIC SKIPPER. Αναχώρησε από το Βανκούβερ με φορτίο ξυλείας και προορισμό το Χονγκ Κονγκ, αλλά στις 10 Ιουλίου 1940 έγινε έκρηξη στο σκάφος και ενώ βρισκόταν περί τα 100 μίλια ΝΔ του Όρεγκον, με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί φλεγόμενο τρείς μέρες αργότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι η China Hellenic και κάποιοι ακόμη έλληνες επιχειρηματίες της Σαγκάης αποκτήσαν στα τέλη της δεκαετίες του τριάντα ορισμένα επιβατηγά που έκαναν ακτοπλοΐα στην Κίνα. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά μεταφέρθηκαν στην ιδιοκτησία των ελληνικών εταιριών όταν είχε ήδη ξεσπάσει ο πόλεμος στην εκεί χώρα.

Το πιο μεγάλο από αυτό τον ακτοπλοΐκό στολίσκο ήταν το 1.524 τόνων ΑΝΩ ΒΑΘΥ που είχε μήκος 76,7 μέτρα και πλάτος 5,7. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1882 στα Scott & Co στη Σκωτία για τη βρετανική China Navigation Co και με το όνομα CHUNG KING. Περισσότερα τεχνικά στοιχεία και λεπτομέρειες εδώ.
Το 1905 πουλήθηκε στη Ρωσσία και μετονομάστηκε διαδοχικά OKHOTSK, AMUR και GEORGIY.
Το 1927 πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους και μετονομάστηκε TAI CHOW για να περάσει το 1938 στη διαχείριση της China Hellenic Lines υπό την ιδιοκτησία του Ιωάννη Τσουνιά. Φαίνεται πως η China Hellenic διαχειριζόταν και πλοία άλλων ελλήνων που επιχειρούσαν στην Κίνα, πέρα του Γιαννουλάτου. 
Να δούμε και μια σπάνια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο ως ΑΝΩ ΒΑΘΥ, από τεύχος των Ναυτικών Χρονικών της εποχής εκείνης.

chinese-greek Ano Vathy.jpg

Ωστόσο η έκβαση του πολέμου, οδήγησε στην κατάσχεση του από τους Ιάπωνες τον Δεκέμβριο του 1941 που το κύρηξαν λεία πολέμου και το μετονομάσαν ASEI MARU.
Λίγο πριν το τέλος του πόλεμου, στις 15 Ιουλίου 1945, το πλοίο βυθίστηκε από αεροσκάφη στα ανοιχτά της Woosung.

----------


## Ellinis

Mερικά ακόμη πλοία της China-Hellenic.

Το 2.600 κοχ φορτηγό ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ, που ήταν ήδη 41 ετών όταν αγοράστηκε. 
Να δούμε την εγγραφή στο Lloyds' που εσφαλμένα το αναφέρει ως ΠΑΝΑΝΗΣ:
panagis lr.jpg

και μια φωτογραφία του ως CLAN MACKAY:
6R.jpg
πηγή

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1894 στο Barrow ως CLAN MACKAY για την Clan Line. Το 1913 πουλήθηκε στην Adelaide S.S. Co. ως CEDUNA και το 1924 σε κινεζική εταιρία που το μετονόμασε σε TUNG TUCK και το 1937 σε CHANG TEH. Την ίδια χρονιά περιήλθε στον Ι.Τσουνιά που το μετονόμασε ΠΑΝΑΓΗΣ. 
Μετά την επίθεση των Ιαπώνων στο Πέρλ Χάρμπορ, η Ελλάδα διέκοψε τις διπλωματικές σχέσεις με την Ιαπωνία και έτσι το πλοίο κατασχέθηκε στη Σαγκάη. Στη συνέχεια κυρήχθηκε λεία πολέμου και το 1943 μετονομάστηκε SHINYO MARU. 
Το πλοίο δυστυχώς είχε τραγικό τέλος. Στις 7 Σεπτεμβρίου 1944 τορπιλίστηκε και βυθίστηκε από το αμερικανικό υποβρύχιο PADDLE και βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά του Μιντανάο. Μόνο που μετέφερε κάτι που οι αμερικανοί δεν γνώριζαν... περί τους 800 αμερικανούς αιχμάλωτους πολέμου από τους οποίους σώθηκαν μόλις 82. Περισσότερα για το συμβάν εδώ και εδώ.


HELLENIC PIONEER 
Το φορτηγό πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1924 ωςGISLA στη Odense της Δανίας για Νορβηγούς. Το 1936 κάηκε στο Βαλπαράιζο και βυθίστηκε για να ανελκυστεί όμως σύντομα.

MOS59219240120001%20GISLA.jpg
πηγή

Το 1937 αγοράστηκε από τους αδελφούς Νικόλαο και Παύλο Π. Γιαννουλάτου και μετονομάστηκε HELLENIC PIONEER υπό σημαία Παναμά. Την επόμενη χρονιά μετονομάστηκε MAΡΩ Y. και ύψωσε την ελληνική σημαία για να μετονομαστεί τελικά το 1941 σε MAΡΩ.
Και αυτό είχε άσχημο τέλος αφού στις 20 Ιανουαρίου 1942 το ΜΑΡΩ τορπιλίστηκε από το γερμανικό υποβρύχιο U-552 και βυθίστηκε αύτανδρο (με 29 άτομα πλήρωμα) στο βόρειο Ατλαντικό.

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1939 άλλα δυο ακόμη φορτηγά πλοία πέρασαν στη διαχείρηση της China Hellenic Lines.

HELLENIC CITY
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1917 στις Μεγάλες Λίμνες ως LAKE GEORGE. Πουλήθηκε το 1937 σε Κινεζική εταιρία ως WIN ON και το 1939 πέρασε στον Εμμ.Γιαννουλάτο. Το 1940 πουλήθηκε στη Wallem & Co ως FOLOZU αλλά την επόμενη χρονιά κατασχέθηκε από τους Ιάπωνες και ως ΕISHO MARU έπεσε θύμα υποβρυχίου το 1943.

HELLENIC CITY.jpg
πηγή

HELLENIC TRADER 
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1908 στο Newport News ως GEORGE W.FENWICK για αμερικανική εταιρία. Το 1917 πουλήθηκε και μετονομάστηκε THORBJORG αλλά το 1922 ξαναγύρισε σε αμερικανικά χέρια ως CATHERINE G.SUDDEN. Το 1939 αγοράστηκε από τον Εμμ.Γιαννουλάτο ως HELLENIC TRADER και ύψωσε ελληνική σημαία και νηολογήθηκε στο Αργοστόλι. Το 1941 ύψωσε σημαία Παναμά, μάλλον για να διατηρήσει την ουδετερότητα του, όμως στις 12.6.42 βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά της Μοζαμβίκης από το ιαπωνικό υποβρύχιο Ι-20.

Και η καταχώρηση του Lloyd's του 1939 με τα δυο πλοία:
lr.jpg


Το τέλος του β` παγκόσμιου, βρήκε τον Εμμ.Γιαννουλάτο να είχε χάσει όλα του τα πλοία. Όμως συνέχισε τις εφοπλιστικές του δραστηριότητες και αγόρασε τρια πλοία:

To 1946 αγόρασε το 3.036 κόχ ΓΕΡΟΔΗΜΟΣ που είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1899 στην Αγγλία ως EVERINGHAM. Στη συνέχεια άλλαξε διάφορα ονόματα και ιδιοκτήτες. Εδώ το βλέπουμε ως SKOGLAND:
skoglad.jpg
πηγή

Το 1949 πουλήθηκε σε Τούρκους ως ΑΒΑΝΤ και διαλύθηκε το 1959 στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. 

ΗΕLLENIC BULBUL
Το μικρό - 576 κοχ - φορτηγό είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1924 στην Αγγλία ως JAMNAGAR για λογαρισμό Ινδών. Υπηρέτησε από το 1943 σε συμμαχικές μεταφορές ως EMPIRE BULBUL και αγοράστηκε το 1947 από τη Yannoulatos (Far East) Ltd του Εμμ.Γιαννουλάτου που είχε πια την έδρα του στο Χονγκ Κονγκ.
Δυστυχώς στις 20.8.48 προσάραξε στον κόλπο της Βεγγάλης και βυθίστηκε.

HELLENIC TRADER
Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1921 στην Αγγλία ως WAR WALRUS αλλά ολοκληρώθηκε ως KEELUNG για την Ellerman & Bucknall. Το 1936 μετονομάστηκε CITY OF KEELUNG και το 1947 αγοράστηκε από τον Εμμ.Γιαννουλάτο. Πουλήθηκε το 1951 στην Ιαπωνία ως NICHIAN MARU και διαλύθηκε το 1960. Και δυο φωτογραφίες του υπό αγγλική σημαία:
KEEELUNG.jpg
CITYOFKEELUNG1919.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Το 1938 ο Εμμ. Γιαννουλάτος αγόρασε το πρώην καλωδιακό πλοίο RELAY με σκοπό - όπως γράφτηκε τότε - να κάνει ακτοπλοΐα στα κινεζικά παράλια. Το πλοίο ονομάστηκε ΕΛΛΗ και ύψωσε Ελληνική σημαία.

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1890 στη Σκωτία και ήταν 1.198 κόρων ολ.χωρ., μήκους 73,1 μέτρων και πλάτους 9,8.Για περισσότερα για τη δράση του ως καλωδιακό δείτε εδώ, από όπου και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του.

Riley.jpg

Ίσως οι πολεμικές επιχειρήσεις στην περιοχή να άλλαξαν τα σχέδια του Γιαννουλάτου και το πλοίο το βρίσκουμε το Νοέμβριο του 1938 να συμμετέχει στην μεταφορά εβραίων λαθρομεταναστών στην Παλαιστίνη. 

Elli%20as%20Relay.jpg
πηγή

Στις 31 Ιανουαριου του 1940 το πλοίο προσάραξε και βυθίστηκε στο Lillesand της Νορβηγίας, μεταφέροντας χαρτί και πολτό ξυλείας. Το ναυάγιο πουλήθηκε σε Νορβηγούς, ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε για να μετονομαστεί διαδοχικά BJORNEFJELL, BOTA και το 1948 σε FINN. Τελικά διαλύθηκε στην Αντβέρπη το 1952.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι η China Hellenic και κάποιοι ακόμη έλληνες επιχειρηματίες της Σαγκάης αποκτήσαν στα τέλη της δεκαετίες του τριάντα ορισμένα επιβατηγά που έκαναν ακτοπλοΐα στην Κίνα. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά μεταφέρθηκαν στην ιδιοκτησία των ελληνικών εταιριών όταν είχε ήδη ξεσπάσει ο πόλεμος στην εκεί χώρα.
> 
> Το πιο μεγάλο από αυτό τον ακτοπλοΐκό στολίσκο ήταν το 1.524 τόνων ΑΝΩ ΒΑΘΥ που είχε μήκος 76,7 μέτρα και πλάτος 5,7. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1882 στα Scott & Co στη Σκωτία για τη βρετανική China Navigation Co και με το όνομα CHUNG KING. Περισσότερα τεχνικά στοιχεία και λεπτομέρειες εδώ.
> Το 1905 πουλήθηκε στη Ρωσσία και μετονομάστηκε διαδοχικά OKHOTSK, AMUR και GEORGIY.
> Το 1927 πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους και μετονομάστηκε TAI CHOW για να περάσει το 1938 στη διαχείριση της China Hellenic Lines υπό την ιδιοκτησία του Ιωάννη Τσουνιά. Φαίνεται πως η China Hellenic διαχειριζόταν και πλοία άλλων ελλήνων που επιχειρούσαν στην Κίνα, πέρα του Γιαννουλάτου. 
> Να δούμε και μια σπάνια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο ως ΑΝΩ ΒΑΘΥ, από τεύχος των Ναυτικών Χρονικών της εποχής εκείνης.
> 
> chinese-greek Ano Vathy.jpg
> 
> ...


Ακόμη περισσότερα στοιχεία για το Chung King στη σελίδα   http://www.wikiswire.com/wiki/Chung-King  και ένα σκίτσο του 


http://www.wikiswire.com/w/images/6/6f/011_Chung-King%2C_Wuchang_I.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Στο θέμα του "μεταναστευτικού" υπερωκεάνειου HELLENIC PRINCE, είχαμε αναφέρει οτι ανήκε στη China-Hellenic Lines του Εμμανουήλ Π. Γιαννουλάτου, ενός Κεφαλονίτη που είχε αναπτύξει επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα στη Σαγκάη ενώ ήταν και ο Έλληνας πρόξενος εκεί.
> 
> Είχαμε αναφέρει επίσης οτι 
> 
> Το HELLENIC SKIPPER είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1895 στα ναυπηγεία William Cramp & Co της Φιλαδέλφειας με το όνομα CURACAO. ..................................................  ..................................................  ........................


Το *Curacao

* http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Curacao-04.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mερικά ακόμη πλοία της China-Hellenic.
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................
> 
> HELLENIC PIONEER 
> Το φορτηγό πλοίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1924 ωςGISLA στη Odense της Δανίας για Νορβηγούς. Το 1936 κάηκε στο Βαλπαράιζο και βυθίστηκε για να ανελκυστεί όμως σύντομα.
> 
> MOS59219240120001%20GISLA.jpg
> πηγή


Δύο φωτογραφίες του *GISLA ,* η μία ίδια με την παραπάνω αλλά μεγαλύτερη

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Gisla-01.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Gisla-02.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

ΗΕLLENIC BULBUL
Το μικρό - 576 κοχ - φορτηγό είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1924 στην Αγγλία ως JAMNAGAR για λογαρισμό Ινδών. Υπηρέτησε από το 1943 σε συμμαχικές μεταφορές ως EMPIRE BULBUL και αγοράστηκε το 1947 από τη Yannoulatos (Far East) Ltd του Εμμ.Γιαννουλάτου που είχε πια την έδρα του στο Χονγκ Κονγκ.
Δυστυχώς στις 20.8.48 προσάραξε στον κόλπο της Βεγγάλης και βυθίστηκε.

[/QUOTE]

Λίγα συμπληρωματικά

*Empire Bulbul* _Empire Bulbul_ was a 576 GRT coaster built by J I Thornycroft & Co Ltd, Southampton. Launched in 1924 as _Jamnagar_ for HH The Maharaja Jam Sahib of Nawangar, India. To Royal Indian Navy in 1941 as an auxiliary patrol vessel. To Hashim Mohomed Ganchi, India in 1944 then to MoWT, renamed _Empire Bulbul_. Sold in 1947 to Yannoulatos (Far East) Ltd, Hong Kong and renamed _Hellenic Bulbul_. New name _Hellenic Bee_ allocated but ran aground on 29 August 1948 near Domanik Island, Bay of Bengal (21°53′N 90°48′E), and then sank.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of..._ships_%28B%29

----------


## Ellinis

> Δύο φωτογραφίες του *GISLA ,* η μία ίδια με την παραπάνω αλλά μεγαλύτερη
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Gisla-01.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Gisla-02.jpg


H δεύτερη φωτο δεν δείχνει το πλοίο του θέματος...

----------


## Ellinis

> Το 1940 πουλήθηκε στη China-Hellenic Lines και μετονομάστηκε HELLENIC SKIPPER. Αναχώρησε από το Βανκούβερ με φορτίο ξυλείας και προορισμό το Χονγκ Κονγκ, αλλά στις 10 Ιουλίου 1940 έγινε έκρηξη στο σκάφος και ενώ βρισκόταν περί τα 100 μίλια ΝΔ του Όρεγκον, με αποτέλεσμα να βυθιστεί φλεγόμενο τρείς μέρες αργότερα.


Mια φωτογραφία του HELLENIC SKIPPER (απότ το ebay) που σίγουρα είναι σπάνια μιας και το πλοίο είχε αυτό το όνομα για πολύ μικρό διάστημα.

SKIPPER.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

> Αξίζει να αναφέρουμε οτι η China Hellenic και κάποιοι ακόμη έλληνες επιχειρηματίες της Σαγκάης αποκτήσαν στα τέλη της δεκαετίες του τριάντα ορισμένα επιβατηγά που έκαναν ακτοπλοΐα στην Κίνα. Τα περισσότερα από αυτά μεταφέρθηκαν στην ιδιοκτησία των ελληνικών εταιριών όταν είχε ήδη ξεσπάσει ο πόλεμος στην εκεί χώρα.
> 
> Το πιο μεγάλο από αυτό τον ακτοπλοΐκό στολίσκο ήταν το 1.524 τόνων ΑΝΩ ΒΑΘΥ που είχε μήκος 76,7 μέτρα και πλάτος 5,7. Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1882 στα Scott & Co στη Σκωτία για τη βρετανική China Navigation Co και με το όνομα CHUNG KING. Περισσότερα τεχνικά στοιχεία και λεπτομέρειες εδώ.
> Το 1905 πουλήθηκε στη Ρωσσία και μετονομάστηκε διαδοχικά OKHOTSK, AMUR και GEORGIY.
> Το 1927 πουλήθηκε σε Κινέζους και μετονομάστηκε TAI CHOW για να περάσει το 1938 στη διαχείριση της China Hellenic Lines υπό την ιδιοκτησία του Ιωάννη Τσουνιά. Φαίνεται πως η China Hellenic διαχειριζόταν και πλοία άλλων ελλήνων που επιχειρούσαν στην Κίνα, πέρα του Γιαννουλάτου. 
> Να δούμε και μια σπάνια φωτογραφία με το πλοίο ως ΑΝΩ ΒΑΘΥ, από τεύχος των Ναυτικών Χρονικών της εποχής εκείνης.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140978
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει φωτογραφία του Λιβαθώ, που αναφέρεται στη λεζάντα της εικόνας;

----------


## Ellinis

Ορίστε φίλε Μάρκο  :Single Eye: 
Καράβι ναυπήγησης 1903, ιδιοκτησίας Γ. Σταματελάτου. 
chinese-greek Livatho.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------

